# Early Golf Education



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

In high school, students are introduced to a variety of sports, by the PE teacher. However, I never heard of a high school has Golf in the curriculum. Is it because the equipment is expensive, or students have a short attention span? What are you thoughts?


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

Our high school had a golf team as well as many others in our district. I think they did it sort of like band where if you wanted to play you would have your parents buy the equipment. I remember when I was in band a new trumpet was probably the same price as an adequate set of clubs.



Too bad my parents were completely anit-sports so I didn't start playing the game till I was 30


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

My High School also has a golf team. To get on the team though, you have to sign-up for try-outs which is basically a golf tournament within your school. I believe its the top 8 players make the team and move onto the city championships.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, what I meant was, golf education during the daily physical education class.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I wish that they could have had golf when I was in school but they still dont have it where I went. I think it is price and space.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the problem is that golf isn't recognised as a sport by many of these teachers... and the parents want their kids to run around doing something physical like dodgeball where you can see them sweat, instead of the physical and emotional training of golf.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 26, 2006)

When I went to school - more years ago than I will admit to. We had an afternoon of sports each week: Soccer in winter, Cricket in summer and athletics for about a month before sports day for the boys. Hockey in winter, Rounders in summer (a girlie game similar to baseball) and athletics before sports day for the girls. Playing was compulsary (unless you got a note from your mum), you didn't get a choice in what you played. 

A few years ago there was a ban on all competative sports in schools. It was felt it turned kids into bullies.

So to answer your question no golf in schools in England.

Lynn


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Our school includes golf in the required curriculum. :dunno:


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

I doubt its the price because my golf team requires us to buy most of the things we need ourselves.


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

I doubt its the price because my golf team requires us to buy most of the things we need ourselves. Our scool isn't the richest in the district either.


----------

